# Clinton cursed about 'disgusting' Trump at debate prep: book



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

HILLARY UNPLUGGED
*Clinton cursed about 'disgusting' Trump at debate prep: book*


Bill Clinton 'casually encouraged' Trump to run for president before 2016 race: book
Hillary's email list, voter data, campaign software costing Democrats millions, report says
Chelsea Clinton slams reporter over book details on former first daughter's hair


'MAGA' MADNESS
*Judge rules NYC bar can refuse service to people wearing pro-Trump hats*


Tourist threatened at knifepoint for wearing Trump hat: police
ALAN DERSHOWITZ: Trump foes seek to take away his legal rights -- endangering everyone's rights
Kanye West goes on wild Twitter rant, praises Trump and abruptly fires manager

RUDY AND WILLING?
*Giuliani negotiates with Mueller on meeting, wants to end 'distraction'*


6:47VIDEO: Rudy Giuliani joins Trump's legal team
Rudy to the rescue? Giuliani vows to wrap up Mueller probe
Most Americans say Trump likely to fire Mueller: Fox 

Executive32 mins ago
*MEDIA BUZZ: Are Trump's critics mimicking his tactics?*


Entertainment
* CNN star claims he was not mocking Trump supporters with 'elevator' remark*


----------

